# Daisy's New Harness..



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I thought i'd give it a go at making Daisy a new harness.. so i went over to my mums today and borrowed her sewing machine... Here are the results..

Can't believe how easy it was to make.. and see her trade mark 'Daisy for Daisy'  I also made a vest type one in the same material but i dont really like it that much!!



















Mum its bed time i dont want my picture taken


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

WOW!! Excellent Sarah wanna make Mimi one  lol Thats a really good job, so creative


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Love it! I love the daisy, how perfect!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks guys.. Robyn when she's a bit bigger i'll make her one for you  I've made it adjustable so should fit Daisy forever now


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Sooooo clever. I love the fabric =)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Sooooo clever. I love the fabric =)


Thanks  They did that fabric in a bluey colour too which was gorgeous.. Abi chose the pinkey one tho as apparantley pink is for girls


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Awe Sarah thats SO nice how did u make it it looks bought!
Make Coco one pretty please!!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wish i was clever like that well done it's beautiful


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Tiptoe said:


> Awe Sarah thats SO nice how did u make it it looks bought!
> Make Coco one pretty please!!


I'm making Daisy a plain bright pink one next.. might put her name on it not sure yet!! 

ITs sooo easy seriously.. a bit of fabric, some webbing.. folding and stitched.. add the velcro.. the d ring sew sew sew loads so its secure.. sort out the daisy and voila one harness!!!

When she learns to walk nicely for you let me know and i'll make you one!! I've done Daisy's so there is enough velcro to expand it when she gets bigger..

I was quite impressed as this was the first one like this i made.. the vesty one i made 2..t he first one was crap coz i couldn't sew in a straight line until mum told me i have to line it up hahahahahaha so didn't learn to sew at school!!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

wow! thats really good!! Its really pretty too!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

That's lovely.
Wish i could make things like that.
Well done! x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

michele said:


> Wish i was clever like that well done it's beautiful


Thank you




JRZL said:


> wow! thats really good!! Its really pretty too!



Thanks hun i like flowers funny enough lol



Terri said:


> That's lovely.
> Wish i could make things like that.
> Well done! x


Thanks.. i'm sure you could!!! Trust me i'm so cack handed i even hold my knife and fork funny!!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Thanks guys.. Robyn when she's a bit bigger i'll make her one for you  I've made it adjustable so should fit Daisy forever now



Phew thanks!  lol when shes about 6 months old ... lol haha id love to have a SArah & Co. Harness! You should make a logog to stick on too! lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Phew thanks!  lol when shes about 6 months old ... lol haha id love to have a SArah & Co. Harness! You should make a logog to stick on too! lol


Hahahahha nah when she's like 4/5 months.. haha i aint that clever to do logos


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Lol Just doodle a little S  lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

lol i can embroider


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

haha see ....  lol well when Mimis walking good on a lead ill definatel PM you 

Good priced though i hope  lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mates Rates


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Awesome! *high 5!* lol haha im soo glad to be back!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm glad your back too it was quiet with out you.. so quiet i clearly learnt to sew!! i blame you lol


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

That is awesome!!! Really! You did a great job!!! It's very cute, and Daisy looks very cute wearing it! ^5 Mama!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks T.. i feel proud hahaha seriously i was always really crap at mum things other than cooking i can cook really well.

LOLDaisy looks annoyed she was like mum i was sleeping why you get me up for the flashies again


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

you did a great job and its very cute =)


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> you did a great job and its very cute =)


Thanks


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow great work Sarah, that looks great and Daisy is as cute as ever.


----------



## Tiptoe (Apr 17, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> I'm making Daisy a plain bright pink one next.. might put her name on it not sure yet!!
> 
> ITs sooo easy seriously.. a bit of fabric, some webbing.. folding and stitched.. add the velcro.. the d ring sew sew sew loads so its secure.. sort out the daisy and voila one harness!!!
> 
> ...


Ha that to me doesnt sound easy! iv never been able to sow or knit or anything like that! wud hav to get my mum to show me!
Thats really good u wont have to buy her any harnesses again!
Ok thank u! will send u the money n all 4 it dont worry!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Awesome job!!! Daisy, you look smashing, as always! xx


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH WOWOWOW That is so darn cute!!! I love it! Awesome job


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hehe i have a box full of webbing i bought from ebay before. its got like a yard worth haha  just havent used it yet. waiting for the right moment! very nice sarah!!! ^_^ looks quite comfy womfy


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

You did a great job!! it looks fab!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rocky scotland said:


> Wow great work Sarah, that looks great and Daisy is as cute as ever.


Thanks Lynda.. love the new pic of you and Rocky on FB



Tiptoe said:


> Ha that to me doesnt sound easy! iv never been able to sow or knit or anything like that! wud hav to get my mum to show me!
> Thats really good u wont have to buy her any harnesses again!
> Ok thank u! will send u the money n all 4 it dont worry!


Haha it is.. i can't knit.. my mum taught me when i was 18, i made a pair of booties for Abi but never picked up a knitting needle again. Hahah this was my plan never having to buy one because the measurements just confuse me and i can put this one over clothes!!



Guess said:


> Awesome job!!! Daisy, you look smashing, as always! xx


Thanks  She's a little babe!



Bella Luna said:


> OH WOWOWOW That is so darn cute!!! I love it! Awesome job


Thanks Amber..she's gonna wear it out today as i'm sure the fabric glue on the Daisy should be solid now.



pigeonsheep said:


> hehe i have a box full of webbing i bought from ebay before. its got like a yard worth haha  just havent used it yet. waiting for the right moment! very nice sarah!!! ^_^ looks quite comfy womfy



HAhaha i got loads too.. only thing is it flaming freys as soon as you cut it so you have to oversew or hem the ends which is just annoying but i never knew it was so strong!! serioulsy i tugged and tugged and no problem and it comes in different colours.. that just confused me hahaha



KittyD said:


> You did a great job!! it looks fab!


Thanks


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats really good Sarah. I'm so impressed! 

daisy looks lovely as always to x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> Thats really good Sarah. I'm so impressed!
> 
> daisy looks lovely as always to x


Thanks hun


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Cute harness Sarah Ill take 3 lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> Cute harness Sarah Ill take 3 lol


LOL Flowery ones for the boys?? I'm sure they'd appreciate it hahaha


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, how cute. Daisy is growing up. She is such a cutie.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks!! They grow up so quick.. she's quite a little character now


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Daisydoo said:


> LOL Flowery ones for the boys?? I'm sure they'd appreciate it hahaha


lol real men wear pink & flowers lol


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

appleblossom said:


> lol real men wear pink & flowers lol


Hahahaha thats very very true!!! I'm actually searching for more flowers now


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Wow what a good job i love it .


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

How fitting, Daisy looks so pretty .


----------



## April&Sophie (Apr 13, 2010)

Fantastic job!! It looks great!:hello1:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

chihuahualondon said:


> Wow what a good job i love it .


Thanks.. i'm gonna make a plain bright pink one with a Daisy today i think!!



Rubyfox said:


> How fitting, Daisy looks so pretty .


Haha a Daisy for Daisy lol..


April&Sophie said:


> Fantastic job!! It looks great!:hello1:


Thanks


----------

